# EEA Family Permit- Cover letter



## Krispea (Aug 6, 2013)

Please can someone read the below and let me know if I should add or change anything.

Thanks.

************************************************

To Whom This May Concern,

My name is *****, and I am a Dutch National with dual citizenship (South African and Dutch) I currently live and work in South Africa. I met my husband, XXXXX, at our church in 2004. Our relationship began in May 2008, we married January 2014 and have lived together since. We will be travelling to the UK together on 13 June 2015 where I will be actively seeking employment whilst we prepare for my brother’s (#####) wedding in September. If all goes well we may consider settling in Bristol, where my brother currently resides.

I respectfully request that my husband be granted an EEA Family permit , based on my treaty rights as an EEA national, for which I am submitting the following supporting documents:
•	An Apostilled Unabridged Marriage certificate
•	XXXXXs (husband) South African Passport
•	My Dutch Passport 
•	Wedding & other photo's as proof of our relationship
•	My payslips (3 months)
•	Bank statement of our current savings 
•	Flight plan
•	Affidavit from (Mother) confirming her financial contribution Not sure if this is needed?
•	2 Passport photos of XXXXX
•	Save the date for wedding

I assure that the information provided is true and should you require, please do contact for additional information at *****@gmail.com alternatively call me on +00(0)00-000-000.

Your consideration in this is highly appreciated.

Kind regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need all those pieces of evidence but it's up to you if you feel you need them to show subsisting relationship.


----------



## Krispea (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for the reply.

What specifically would you recommend be removed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Affidavit.


----------



## eddiek (Feb 1, 2015)

hi krispea,

im applying for the same visa shortly myself, maybe we should get in touch.

im too knew to the forum to be able to private message, can you pm me?

thanks


----------

